# "ALESSE" BC PILL??



## Brockbaby (Aug 27, 2002)

Hey







I just started the BC Pill called Alesse, and I find that it is making my symptoms worse!! Has anyone else found this?? I have more gas and bloating with it. Should I continue on it?? Thanks! Stef


----------



## Nella (Mar 14, 2003)

Hi I'm sorry I don't have a reply for your question but have another question. Does anyones IBS-D get worse when they get their period. I'm on the toliet even more when I get my period.Why? I haven't been diagnosed with Colitis or Crohns but have the symptoms. I'm now pregnant and my symptoms seem to have slowed down. Is there a connection with IBS and hormones? I also have one ovary that aches when I ovulate.ThanksNella


----------



## Brockbaby (Aug 27, 2002)

Hey there







Yes, there is definitely a connection between hormones and IBS. My IBS only acts up around my period and when i'm nervous. Stef


----------



## Jennifer Menheere (Mar 12, 2003)

Yes - there is a hormonal connection. When I am on the pill - getting normal periods things are pretty good - a little bit bad around my period. Then when I am off the pill - my IBS-D gets horrible. I am pregnant for the second time and find it gets worse at the beginning and then tapers off to be excellent!!! My specialist belives there is a hormone connection so I am hoping to get a good gyn/ob to help me with this after the baby.


----------



## lookingood (Sep 12, 2002)

So jenmen the pill helps your ibs, maybe I should go back on them. Has anybody had their Dr. tell them to take the pill for ibs D?


----------



## christywisty (Mar 12, 2002)

Stef,I took Alesse to help with my pelvic pain three years ago, and it made my symptoms worse. I know that doesn't completely answer your question. I haven't been formally diagnosed with IBS yet, and when I was taking Alesse, my symptoms weren't as bad as they are now. I had a bad experience with Alesse because it also made me feel like I was losing my mind.







Hopefully someone else can come along and help soon. Christy


----------



## thunderhill (Jun 17, 2002)

I took Alesse for a month and I didn't feel like myself on it







Hard to describe, but I've tried a number of the "newer" pills and it seems like it changes me emotionally - I feel "flat"...Hard to describe. I wish I could be on the pill to lessen the cramps, but for me it's not worth it. I'd rather suffer a few days a month. I wish I could find a happy medium


----------



## Brockbaby (Aug 27, 2002)

Hey, thanks for all of your replies! Well, i've been on them for about a month and they seem to be okay so far. I guess i'll just continue them and see what happens! Stef


----------



## sickofthis (Apr 14, 2003)

I was pu ton Allesse when I was 17. It was the first BC pill i was on, and it was fine for about a year, when it totally messed up my period. This also happened to a few friends of mine. I am now on tri-cyclen which is good because it contains different dosage strengths for each week you take it. I have had no problems with this one. Even though I am on the BC pill, I still get very bad IBS-D the few days leading up to my period and into my period. I have heard that evening primrose oil is supposed to help relieve these symptoms, but I have yet to try it. I will keep you posted!


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

OMGosh sickofthis I was just going to post that I'm having the exact problem with Alesse! I've been on it almost a year and now my periods are all wacky again. Which was why I got on them to begin with because I have cysts on my ovaries and I was barely getting periods, having pain from the cysts, bleeding inbetween ect.. It seemed to work for months and months but now all my symptoms are back and with FORCE. My last period only lasted 2 days! Which is so not normal! So I'm going to a fertility specialist at the end of May, I was really worried as to why it stopped working (like maybe there was something more seriously wrong with my ovaries, like cancer







). But maybe it's just a lousy pill!


----------



## Brockbaby (Aug 27, 2002)

Hmmmm well it doesn't sound good so far...has anyone found that it messes up your moods?? I have been nuts for the past week, snapping on people, unmotivated..i just felt like i was going nuts!!


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

I had a pill do that to me. I was 18 at the time and had just started it too. And I remember being completely moody! I remember one day I couldn't get one of the kitchen drawers to close, and my grandma came in the room to find me kicking it close! And calling the drawer some not so nice names.







This pill hasn't done that too much to me, at least I haven't noticed!







Probably should ask my husband! hehe If I am moody I think it would also be from my ovary problems, got my hormones all screwed up!


----------



## christywisty (Mar 12, 2002)

Stef,That is exactly why I stopped taking Alesse, other than the fact that it didn't help the pelvic pain. My mood swings were horrible, and I thought I was losing my mind. I made high grades, but I wanted to quit school. It wasn't worth it, so after several months, I stopped taking it.







Best of luck to you.Christy


----------



## Brockbaby (Aug 27, 2002)

Thanks







I'll try it for a little longer and see if it still affects me.


----------

